# Would you use a spy app to keep track of your kids/spouse?



## Hooked (21/9/18)

Read this article first, then comment ...

https://www.all4women.co.za/1588676...p/jamie-oliver-uses-spy-app-to-track-his-kids

*"Jamie Oliver uses a spy app to keep tabs on his kids*
The 43-year-old TV chef – who has kids Poppy, 16, Daisy, 15, Petal, nine, Buddy, eight, and River, two, with his wife Jools – has revealed that he uses an app to ensure he knows where his two oldest children are at all times.

Jamie shared: “We used an app to keep track of our kids’ whereabouts.

“The older girls, Jools and I are all on an app called Life360, which means we can see exactly where everybody is and the route they’ve gone.

“So if one of the girls says, ‘I’m going to Camden Town’ and I can see they’ve gone to Reading, then we have a problem.”

Speaking to _Woman_ magazine, he explained: “They can check on me, too, and see how fast I’m driving. It’s brilliant.”

What do you think? Would you use a spy app to track your kids/spouse? With the recent spate of child kidnappings / attempted kidnappings, it might be a good idea!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/9/18)

I deffo would. Makes finding a lost or abducted child easier

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/9/18)

Hell yes.
Im actually considering buying my kids those gps wrist watches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (21/9/18)

With 5 kids it will surely make it easier to count them as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (21/9/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hell yes.
> Im actually considering buying my kids those gps wrist watches



Friend at work got his kid one. Brilliant little device

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/18)

I use Life360 for the whole family. It's an awesome app!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gimli (21/9/18)

I would love to get one of those GPS watches for my daughter, but she's really petit for a 5 year old and they would just fall off her wrist

Reactions: Like 1


----------

